# Legal for deer hunting in Ohio.



## buckeye dan

Guess which gun is presently legal to hunt deer with in the state of Ohio during the regular deer gun season.


----------



## Bad Bub

Neither without a 3 round mag....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis

If you hadn't messed up, what was your point? Are you trying to imply that the way a gun appears indicates it's use? Hmmm, sounds just like an anti. Now you're resorting to their tactics because you can't get the support you're looking for. Surely there are better ways to convince people.


----------



## shorebound

Welp assuming tge at has a necked cartridge it's out. And the lever action RIFLE shots a pistol round but you can shoulder it so I say neither 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## sherman51

besides, its not the gun that needs to be monitored, its the people behind them. you can put a old muzzleloader in the wrong hands and people get killed. 

im probably going to get slammed for this. but i think every hunter should have to take a safety test to get there license. if they dont pass then they should have to take a safety course. be it in indiana or ohio or any other state. the way it is now any idiot can pick up a gun and walk in the woods and just start shooting.

i,ll admit a modern day muzzleloader with a magnum load of 150 gr,s is just as dangerous as a 30 30 in the wrong hands. i,ve shot my m/l out to 200 yrds and did pretty good if i do say so myself. but i limit my shots to around 100 yrds. and really like them under 50 yrds or even less.
sherman


----------



## T-180

More trolling , trying to make a moot point.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Dude....let it go


----------



## Bad Bub

I_Shock_Em said:


> Dude....let it go


Ha ha!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis

The Beowolf loosely falls under the legal handgun guidelines. He&#8217;s resorted to using shock and scare tactics to drum up support.


----------



## buckeye dan

I can see that what I had intended to be educational and informative is going to be derailed/sniped/trolled to death. I'll answer this while it can still be posted on page one and ignore the negative commentary. 

I was intentionally vague on purpose to make it a bit of trivia. Since we presently have 8 wrong answers it is clear to me that there was a need for this information.

The gun on the right is a Henry Big Boy Lever Action Rifle. They can be purchased chambered in .357/.38 special, .44 magnum/.44 special and .45 long colt. All those cartridges are presently legal when fired from a handgun. The gun can also be plugged to limit 3 rounds. Unfortunately the gun is a rifle so action, capacity and chamber are completely irrelevant. You cannot use the Henry Rifle for deer hunting in Ohio under normal circumstances.

The gun on the left is an AR pistol designated lower with a .50 Beowulf upper. The cartridge meets the state criteria (straight walled/proper bore diameter) and the receiver is in fact a pistol receiver. It doesn't loosely fall under the legal definition of a handgun. It is a handgun. Someone under the age of 21 would not be allowed to purchase it because it is sold as a handgun.

Since the .50 Beowulf AR pistol is a handgun capacity is irrelevant as long as the magazine holds 30 rounds or less. Handguns do not have the 3 shot capacity restrictions. The .50 Beowulf magazines typically have a 10 round capacity however.

Can you run out and buy a Beowulf upper and slap it on your rifle lower converting it into a pistol? No. Depending on the configuration you may be creating an SBR or AOW which would require additional paper work and that would not be a handgun. If you purchase a AR pistol lower however the .50 Beowulf kept in the pistol configuration could legally be used to deer hunt with as a handgun.

Since breech loading rifles are currently illegal to hunt deer with regardless of age, action, capacity or caliber...The AR pistol in the .50 Beowulf might be something to consider with a price point that is more affordable compared to a Coonan, Desert Eagle, BFR or S&W .500 Magnum handguns. More affordable than some long guns for that matter.

If you already had an AR pistol lower you could add the Beowulf upper for about $730 and magazines are roughly $25 each. Trigger tweaks and upgrades can be had as drop in parts for much less than the big bore pistols as well. Ergonomics are highly configurable with bolt on options too since it is an AR type receiver.

Not quite the stability of a shoulder fired gun but the .50 Beowulf (depending on barrel) with a bi pod and decent optics would be a great alternative to a lot of the rifles we are not allowed to use. More powerful than most (maybe all?) of the pistol caliber rifles which we cannot use for deer hunting but still as accurate and deadly as a lot of the other shoulder fired guns we can and do use.

Again depending on barrel...The same speed or slightly less than high speed shotgun sabots. Slightly heavier bullets than the high speed shotgun sabots. The same or better accuracy than high speed shotgun sabots. Similar range to the high speed shotgun sabots. Even in a pistol configuration the .50 Beowulf will out perform the smooth bores and lessor shotgun sabots/slugs. It will also out perform a lot of the modern inlines in the same price range as well.

Other than the shoulder stock there isn't much sacrifice with the Beowulf pistol. Capacity isn't sacrificed at all. Considering the price of the gun and the cost of the ammo it doesn't punish the wallet. About $1.30 per round. It doesn't punish the shoulder either. Very manageable recoil compared to the revolvers, shotguns and muzzle loaders of similar power.

Good information for someone wanting scratch that itch between what should be legal and what is legal. There are other AR upper options too such as .40 S&W, .45ACP, .44mag, .357 mag etc etc. Some of them are very expensive custom works however. The sky is the limit as long as you use the pistol lower and obey the cartridge design rules.

You gotta love the AR platform. They even make a muzzle loader for it:


----------



## M.Magis

buckeye dan said:


> I can see that what I had intended to be educational and informative is going to be derailed/sniped/trolled to death. I'll answer this while it can still be posted on page one and ignore the negative commentary.
> 
> I was intentionally vague on purpose to make it a bit of trivia. Since we presently have 8 wrong answers it is clear to me that there was a need for this information.


The only one near troll status here is you. I don&#8217;t disagree with your goal, but your way about it *sucks.* 
BTW, did you read the post right above your last one? Nothing incorrect about it, you&#8217;re not the only one that understands the silly laws we have.


----------



## buckeye dan

M.Magis said:


> The only one near troll status here is you. I dont disagree with your goal, but your way about it *sucks.*
> BTW, did you read the post right above your last one? Nothing incorrect about it, youre not the only one that understands the silly laws we have.


What goal? I assure you my intentions in this thread were to make people aware of what they are and are not allowed to hunt with. The poll legitimizes that due to the wrong answers. If a bit of trivia and information sucks then how does anyone even communicate here? How does anyone learn?

You assume that since I support rifle hunting in this state (which is true) that I had some hidden agenda with this information. Which is not true. Since we cannot use rifles of any kind to deer hunt with I want people to know ALL of their options. Some of us would like to rifle hunt but are not aware of the most rifle like weapons we can use. How anyone uses that information or whatever conclusions they draw from it is entirely up to them.

You are correct that our present regulations regarding deer hunting implements have been rendered obsolete by technology. Making that presumption is not a bad thing but this particular thread is on topic with the alternatives.

I don't consider the AR platform to be shocking or scary. I consider it to be one of the most versatile firearm platforms ever created. If I could truly adapt it to all of my firearm needs without compromise I would use it for everything. 

One more bit of trivia. The AR-15 configured with the ATI AT-14 .410 shotgun upper and a 2 round magazine is already legal for deer hunting in Ohio. As a long gun. It's been around since 2009? The only information that is new about my post is the Beowulf cartridge in the pistol configuration. Even that information is not all that new. 

What may be shocking and scary is if someone didn't already know this information and some didn't. Now they do. Crisis averted. The folks that want the alternative pistol know they can use it. The folks that thought both guns were legal won't be going to jail for trying to use the wrong one. That is a win win for the community right there. That doesn't suck at all.


----------



## Bad Bub

Will it ever end???

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy

Even if the information is good if the teacher sucks no one wants to listen and learn.

I have stated before and I will say again, your displayed arrogance over shadows your intended message. The goal (legal rifle hunting) would be much better served with you helping to formulate a message (behind the scenes) rather than actually giving (teaching) the message to the public.


----------



## T-180

HUGE difference between teaching & preaching !!
Lundy, you hit the nail on the head about the displayed arrogance.


----------



## monster7

It's thread's like this that make me want to beat my head off my desk. I will never understand why people argue within a forum. State your opinions in a respectful manner and move on. No point in low blows...we're all adults with opinions..agree to disagree and focus on 9/29/12.


----------



## Weekender#1

First time I ever read anything of this guy. 
But I learned something. 
I may have missed some other threads but I don't think I need to go back and read them.
Not taking sides but some seemed to jump on him for a decent post. I have seen young people with AR's and a old guy just may pick one up. I am no gun horder but it seems all purpose, a 10 round clip, let's rock.


----------



## wildman

I thought you went about it just fine... Make people think and question and then want to know the real anwser. 

He posted and repleyed within 4hr's It just seems like, if it isn't posted and writen to the liking of the guy's that have been on here for a while, then there is a problem.. The same reason I don't get on this site as often as I would like. To many bit+hy whiners!

Just rediculous!


----------



## Archery Patriot

I couldn't Agree more wild man, what a bunch of women!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

Actually, these posts/arguments have been going on for 2 seasons now. The people who are "whining" are the same ones who have been involved in the threads from the beginning. We/they have their/our reasons. There are more motives than what this one thread showed....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman

Elaborate! please....


----------



## Bad Bub

It would take 3 days to elaborate on it. If you want to know all the discussions, search back through them. Most of the threads are several pages long, and a few of them were locked.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman

I have been on here long enough to know where the problems lie on this site. LOL


----------



## viper1

Well i use to call my thomson contender the only legal deer rifle. It was a pistol with a 16 1/4 inch barrel with 44 mag. Shot as good as any rifle and legal.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 'Rude Dog

the( legal) solution- Just get a savage ml II smokeless muzzleloader- 200 yd shots are easily achieved with a 3x9 variable, smokeless is cheaper to shoot than pyrodex, its' non corrosive , and you don't have to clean it with a bucket in the bathtub. legendary accuracy with the accutrigger, - sighted mine in at 100 yds, shoots about 1 1/2" high at 50, 3" low at 200 . also, pyrodex can be used ( but why...) in this gun. completely enclosed 209 shotgun primer ignition, no weather worries here . AWESOME FIREARM !!!


----------



## buckeye dan

viper1 said:


> Well i use to call my thomson contender the only legal deer rifle. It was a pistol with a 16 1/4 inch barrel with 44 mag. Shot as good as any rifle and legal.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


How about a 10MM Glock with a 6.61 inch compensated barrel, holosight and a 15 round magazine with +2 round extender for 17 rounds?

Also of interest is IGB out of Austria which makes 10 inch and 16 inch barrels for the Glock. 
*Note* You can't use the shoulder stock attachment pictured in the top left of the photo on the right. 

You'd probably want a scope instead of the holosight with the longer barrels however. 100 yard shots would still be well within range.

The barrels can be had for about $275.00 to $350.00. More accurate than most smooth bore shotguns at similar ranges and enough ammo in one mag to hunt the entire season.


----------



## Lundy

Dan,

If I recall correctly you are not in favor the current plug ( 3 shot rule) restriction.

Anyway... I am in favor of making pistol cartridge rifles legal in Ohio, I support your initiative, always have.

However I don't think you always present information that is constructive to achieving the end results.

In my opinion this thread is one of those examples. I just personally don't believe talking about some obscure weapons that are legal under the law, but NO ONE is currently hunting with has a big impact on garnering support for the making PCR's legal. The look at how bad these pistols are so the PCR's should be OK just doesn't seem like the right approach

Maybe try posting real ballistic data for the various calibers being considered as compared to shotgun sabot loads, or MZ's with 100 - 150 gr powder loads. Maybe the history (accidents, number of hunters using them, effect on harvest) in Indiana over the last 5-7 years, however long it has been since they became legal there. 

People hear the word rifle and become concerned. In my opinion if they understood the ballistics of ALL of the calibers being considered they would see that there is nothing to be overly concerned about, UNLESS this is being used a stepping stone to push for other calibers in the future.

Good luck


----------



## buckeye dan

Lundy said:


> Dan,
> 
> If I recall correctly you are not in favor the current plug ( 3 shot rule) restriction.
> 
> Anyway... I am in favor of making pistol cartridge rifles legal in Ohio, I support your initiative, always have.
> 
> However I don't think you always present information that is constructive to achieving the end results.
> 
> In my opinion this thread is one of those examples. I just personally don't believe talking about some obscure weapons that are legal under the law, but NO ONE is currently hunting with has a big impact on garnering support for the making PCR's legal. The look at how bad these pistols are so the PCR's should be OK just doesn't seem like the right approach
> 
> Maybe try posting real ballistic data for the various calibers being considered as compared to shotgun sabot loads, or MZ's with 100 - 150 gr powder loads. Maybe the history (accidents, number of hunters using them, effect on harvest) in Indiana over the last 5-7 years, however long it has been since they became legal there.
> 
> People hear the word rifle and become concerned. In my opinion if they understood the ballistics of ALL of the calibers being considered they would see that there is nothing to be overly concerned about, UNLESS this is being used a stepping stone to push for other calibers in the future.
> 
> Good luck


No I am not a fan of the 3 shot rule but for reasons other than the idea of hunters needing more than 3 shots. The 3 shot rule lends to the argument of "no legitimate sporting purpose" being applied to other firearms. That argument is precisely the argument used to limit the capacity of all firearms that we would use for the shooting sports, self defense or just plain old dancing a tin can around in the back yard.

This thread was never about the legalization of pistol caliber rifles. Because I am also in favor of that it was assumed that this thread was about that. This thread is about the alternatives. It is also about legitimizing the firearms that we typically don't think of being used for hunting.

Not only are most of the alternatives as good but they are better in many cases. 

It is a natural progression to conclude that it defies logic that we are unable to use 100+ year old rifles because of the shoulder stock. We can however remove that stock and use firearms that are far more powerful, defy capacity restrictions and perform as well or better than what we already use. That however is a bi-product of the information and not the intended message here.

These alternative weapons may be somewhat obscure now but they are being used. The obscurity in most part is due to their age. Some of the technology is less than 12 years old. Also their obscurity may be due to the lack of knowledge about them. The poll that I began this thread with is a pretty good indicator of the latter.

A lot of folks are coming out of the gate with preconceived notions that these weapons are inferior, illegal or outside of their price range. The information in this thread is to set that record straight.

More trivia.
The AR platform can be used in archery season with the PSE TAC-15 Crossbow upper. Based on their sales it would be naive to think we don't have quite a few of those in the woods and those aren't cheap. Anyone spending $1500 just to put an upper on their AR for archery season would certainly be open to adding other uppers for other seasons at half the price.


----------



## icingdeath

i would give my left n#t to be able to legaly take a deer with my ak.why?just because its the weapon thats won numerouse wars and if the world comes to a turning point...thats feeding me.im sure those with the ar feel that in a way.just my 2 cents...


----------



## viper1

buckeye dan said:


> How about a 10MM Glock with a 6.61 inch compensated barrel, holosight and a 15 round magazine with +2 round extender for 17 rounds?
> 
> Also of interest is IGB out of Austria which makes 10 inch and 16 inch barrels for the Glock.
> *Note* You can't use the shoulder stock attachment pictured in the top left of the photo on the right.
> 
> You'd probably want a scope instead of the holosight with the longer barrels however. 100 yard shots would still be well within range.
> 
> The barrels can be had for about $275.00 to $350.00. More accurate than most smooth bore shotguns at similar ranges and enough ammo in one mag to hunt the entire season.


Well if you read what I wrote I use to call it that. I used it for shooting targets long range. I just enjoyed it. Deer are way to easy in Ohio for any one to need a rifle. A shot gun or bow is plenty. Ive killed a awful lot in all my years. Mostly from 20 or less yards. I prefer the hunt and getting close to the killing. Any fool can kill a deer at 200 yards with a rifle. Take skill for a close and personal shot. Which I prefer. Havn't had to use a gun in 15-20 years. But just my own opionion and likes. Some guys cant find a deer in a life time.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

'Rude Dog said:


> the( legal) solution- Just get a savage ml II smokeless muzzleloader- 200 yd shots are easily achieved with a 3x9 variable, smokeless is cheaper to shoot than pyrodex, its' non corrosive , and you don't have to clean it with a bucket in the bathtub. legendary accuracy with the accutrigger, - sighted mine in at 100 yds, shoots about 1 1/2" high at 50, 3" low at 200 . also, pyrodex can be used ( but why...) in this gun. completely enclosed 209 shotgun primer ignition, no weather worries here . AWESOME FIREARM !!!




Any idea where to find one? They had been discontinued last I looked and were selling for $1000 used at one point.


----------



## 9Left

viper1 said:


> Well if you read what I wrote I use to call it that. I used it for shooting targets long range. I just enjoyed it. Deer are way to easy in Ohio for any one to need a rifle. A shot gun or bow is plenty. Ive killed a awful lot in all my years. Mostly from 20 or less yards. I prefer the hunt and getting close to the killing. Any fool can kill a deer at 200 yards with a rifle. Take skill for a close and personal shot. Which I prefer. Havn't had to use a gun in 15-20 years. But just my own opionion and likes. Some guys cant find a deer in a life time.


Well put! Any ding dong can put cross hairs on a deer at hundreds of yards away, while laying on his belly or completely stabilizing the gun for the shot, I don't even get why people that take those shots still find the need for camo clothing! Takes much more from s hunter to get up close and personal for the shot.


----------



## Lundy

Fishlandr75 said:


> Well put! Any ding dong can put cross hairs on a deer at hundreds of yards away, while laying on his belly or completely stabilizing the gun for the shot, I don't even get why people that take those shots still find the need for camo clothing! Takes much more from s hunter to get up close and personal for the shot.


No one is talking about rifles being legalized that would fall into that catagory.

The discussion is about PCR's. Very similar to days modern shotgun slugs


----------



## Lundy

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Any idea where to find one? They had been discontinued last I looked and were selling for $1000 used at one point.


There are still some available from some of the gun stores and Gunbroker has some going for far less than 1K.

I have 3 and can help you find one if you are ever really interested.


----------



## buckeye dan

viper1 said:


> Well if you read what I wrote I use to call it that. I used it for shooting targets long range. I just enjoyed it. Deer are way to easy in Ohio for any one to need a rifle. A shot gun or bow is plenty. Ive killed a awful lot in all my years. Mostly from 20 or less yards. I prefer the hunt and getting close to the killing. Any fool can kill a deer at 200 yards with a rifle. Take skill for a close and personal shot. Which I prefer. Havn't had to use a gun in 15-20 years. But just my own opionion and likes. Some guys cant find a deer in a life time.


I read what you wrote and I understood it. I capitalized on it to illustrate out of the box options of the semi automatic variety. I really don't want to go into the .44mag vs 10mm debate. Especially in 16 inch barrels where so little reliable information exists. I would assume the .44 mag is the more powerful but I didn't come prepared to defend or debate that position.

I like to hunt all the deer seasons. My archery hunting experience has impacted how I gun hunt. I know that anyone who has bow hunted has at least once (probably many times) looked out and said "just a few more yards"... Or "if I could use a gun right now"...

I think the longest shot I have taken with a firearm in 20 years is roughly 80 yards. BUT! I would never impose my personal limitations on another. I simply don't have an unobstructed line of sight much beyond that range.

Does that give me a right to dictate how difficult a shot should be using my conditions as a guideline for someone in the north east where they can see for half a mile?

Someone in a tree at the edge of a bean field watching deer at 200 yards is also thinking "just a few more yards"... Or "if I could use a better gun right now"...

This thread has everything to do with we can already use the same equipment that everyone in every other state can use. It has been repackaged, rebranded and has some minor limitations but we are using it.

It is not about you don't need that, that is too easy or this is all that is required to get the job done.


----------



## Huntinbull

buckeye dan said:


> I can see that what I had intended to be educational and informative is going to be derailed/sniped/trolled to death. I'll answer this while it can still be posted on page one and ignore the negative commentary.
> 
> I was intentionally vague on purpose to make it a bit of trivia. Since we presently have 8 wrong answers it is clear to me that there was a need for this information.
> 
> The gun on the right is a Henry Big Boy Lever Action Rifle. They can be purchased chambered in .357/.38 special, .44 magnum/.44 special and .45 long colt. All those cartridges are presently legal when fired from a handgun. The gun can also be plugged to limit 3 rounds. Unfortunately the gun is a rifle so action, capacity and chamber are completely irrelevant. You cannot use the Henry Rifle for deer hunting in Ohio under normal circumstances.
> 
> The gun on the left is an AR pistol designated lower with a .50 Beowulf upper. The cartridge meets the state criteria (straight walled/proper bore diameter) and the receiver is in fact a pistol receiver. It doesn't loosely fall under the legal definition of a handgun. It is a handgun. Someone under the age of 21 would not be allowed to purchase it because it is sold as a handgun.
> 
> Since the .50 Beowulf AR pistol is a handgun capacity is irrelevant as long as the magazine holds 30 rounds or less. Handguns do not have the 3 shot capacity restrictions. The .50 Beowulf magazines typically have a 10 round capacity however.
> 
> Can you run out and buy a Beowulf upper and slap it on your rifle lower converting it into a pistol? No. Depending on the configuration you may be creating an SBR or AOW which would require additional paper work and that would not be a handgun. If you purchase a AR pistol lower however the .50 Beowulf kept in the pistol configuration could legally be used to deer hunt with as a handgun.
> 
> Since breech loading rifles are currently illegal to hunt deer with regardless of age, action, capacity or caliber...The AR pistol in the .50 Beowulf might be something to consider with a price point that is more affordable compared to a Coonan, Desert Eagle, BFR or S&W .500 Magnum handguns. More affordable than some long guns for that matter.
> 
> If you already had an AR pistol lower you could add the Beowulf upper for about $730 and magazines are roughly $25 each. Trigger tweaks and upgrades can be had as drop in parts for much less than the big bore pistols as well. Ergonomics are highly configurable with bolt on options too since it is an AR type receiver.
> 
> Not quite the stability of a shoulder fired gun but the .50 Beowulf (depending on barrel) with a bi pod and decent optics would be a great alternative to a lot of the rifles we are not allowed to use. More powerful than most (maybe all?) of the pistol caliber rifles which we cannot use for deer hunting but still as accurate and deadly as a lot of the other shoulder fired guns we can and do use.
> 
> Again depending on barrel...The same speed or slightly less than high speed shotgun sabots. Slightly heavier bullets than the high speed shotgun sabots. The same or better accuracy than high speed shotgun sabots. Similar range to the high speed shotgun sabots. Even in a pistol configuration the .50 Beowulf will out perform the smooth bores and lessor shotgun sabots/slugs. It will also out perform a lot of the modern inlines in the same price range as well.
> 
> Other than the shoulder stock there isn't much sacrifice with the Beowulf pistol. Capacity isn't sacrificed at all. Considering the price of the gun and the cost of the ammo it doesn't punish the wallet. About $1.30 per round. It doesn't punish the shoulder either. Very manageable recoil compared to the revolvers, shotguns and muzzle loaders of similar power.
> 
> Good information for someone wanting scratch that itch between what should be legal and what is legal. There are other AR upper options too such as .40 S&W, .45ACP, .44mag, .357 mag etc etc. Some of them are very expensive custom works however. The sky is the limit as long as you use the pistol lower and obey the cartridge design rules.
> 
> You gotta love the AR platform. They even make a muzzle loader for it:
> CMMG AR15 Muzzleloader - YouTube


Correct. Legal and effective (with practice). Other options for cartirdge might be the 458 socom if i remember the dimensions correctly. I believe it is straight walled.


----------



## buckeye dan

Huntinbull said:


> Correct. Legal and effective (with practice). Other options for cartirdge might be the 458 socom if i remember the dimensions correctly. I believe it is straight walled.


Actually the .458 SOCOM has a neck. Albeit a slight one but it doesn't meet the cartridge regulation criteria.


----------



## Huntinbull

Thanks for the clarification. Couldn't remember. Appreciate it.


----------



## ezbite

just so theres no confusion, that Glock in the upper left hand corner of this photo, IS NOT LEGAL to hunt deer with in ohio. when that stock goes on, its no longer a handgun. id hate to see an OGF member go to jail over some bad info


----------



## buckeye dan

ezbite said:


> just so theres no confusion, that Glock in the upper left hand corner of this photo, IS NOT LEGAL to hunt deer with in ohio. when that stock goes on, its no longer a handgun. id hate to see an OGF member go to jail over some bad info


I already said that in the original post but better safe than sorry.



> Also of interest is IGB out of Austria which makes 10 inch and 16 inch barrels for the Glock.
> *Note* You can't use the shoulder stock attachment pictured in the top left of the photo on the right.


----------



## ezbite

buckeye dan said:


> I already said that in the original post but better safe than sorry.


my bad, i didnt see that, just saw that stock and know thats a nono.


----------



## austie

idk does that mag on the ar have a plug?


----------



## austie

idk do they have 3 rounds plug?


----------



## ezbite

austie said:


> idk does that mag on the ar have a plug?


handguns dont need plugged.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Whew.... I think I'll just stick to my Super Redhawk in .454. It tends to make handgun hunting laws/regs so much easier!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

well, about that glock. couldnt they just call it a carbine?


----------



## buckeye dan

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> well, about that glock. couldnt they just call it a carbine?


Carbines are shortened rifles that use a shoulder braced stock. As long as you leave the rear stock portion out of the mix it is just a long barreled pistol with a 16" barrel.


----------



## Ozdog

Well all I can say is I wouldn't want to have this discussion with th the GW. That pistol would be confiscated for review.
If you want a true rifle then the smokeless M/L is the way to fly. If you need a 500 yd shot then there it is.


----------



## viper1

My TC was 16 1/4 inch barrel and legal for Ohio hunting. But there is a length Im thinking 17 " that classifies it to a carbine also. And no stock just a handgrip. 
Never could figure why some feel they need more then 100-125 yards. Most deer are killed between 10-25 yards. Not a lot of ohio hunting in ohio with that much clear yardage for deer. Just my 2 cents worth! LOL!


----------

